# Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee



## gpsjunkie (26. August 2007)

Moin Gemeinde, nach meiner Woche in Großenbrode, stelle ich mir immer wieder die Frage: Was muss unbedingt auf dem Kleinboot sein? Was kontrollieren die Jungs von der Küstenwache? Die Patrolierten recht oft vor der Küste rum, und hatten teilweise auch einen Hebearm draußen. 

Deshalb wollte ich wissen was nach den gesetzlichen bestimmungen aufs Boot muss, damit im Oktober bei einer evtl Kontrolle alles Vorschriftsmäßig läuft.


----------



## detlefb (26. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*

Anders als bei Binnengewässern wo du Dinge mitschleppen musst, das du fast untergehst, reicht auf der Ostsee als abolutes Minimum, auf einen Kleinboot mit 7Kn Höchstgeschwindigkeit eine starke Taschenlampe.

Auf deinem Boot( Shetland?) hast du ja eh ne BSH konforme Beleuchtung,  ergo ist alles in Butter.
Die Papiere, Angelschein wie Führerschein, usw,  sollten natürlich auch dabei sein.
Mehr wollten die nie von mir sehen.
Aber deswegen läßt du bitte die Rettungswesten, Anker und so weiter aber bitte nicht an Land.
Btw falls du mal ankerst, solltest du auch einen Ankerball setzen, da sind die Jungs echt heiß drauf


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*

Moin Detlef, danke für die Antwort. Ja ich habe jetzt BSH Leuchten auf meine Shetland drauf, und auch weil ich in Holland auf die Nordsee fahre ein Radarreflektor. Ich hörte nur das ich auch Paddel mit nehmen muss?|bigeyes|bigeyes?  Wüsste eh nicht wie ich die Shetland bei Bft 3-5 paddeln sollte.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Detlef, danke für die Antwort. Ja ich habe jetzt BSH Leuchten auf meine Shetland drauf, und auch weil ich in Holland auf die Nordsee fahre ein Radarreflektor. Ich hörte nur das ich auch Paddel mit nehmen muss?|bigeyes|bigeyes? Wüsste eh nicht wie ich die Shetland bei Bft 3-5 paddeln sollte.


 

das ist egal, den gehts nur ums gesetzliche prinzip, falls der motor mal abwürgt, kommt ja nicht auf den wind drauf an.
wenn du einen motor hast, der führerscheinpflichtig ist, musst du diesen auf jeden fall dabei haben. ein funktionierender kompass wird auch gerne gesehn. handy oder sonst eine kontaktmöglichkeit zum land (funkgerät) sollte auch dabei sein, nicht so das problem. wir hatten auch immer so ne raketenschusspistole bei für notfälle, glaube ich aber nicht dass die vorgeschrieben ist

kleiner tip: im fehmarnbelt olliert die wasserschutz so gut wie garnicht, die sind da genauso selten wie polarbären in der sahara


----------



## detlefb (27. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ich hörte nur das ich auch Paddel mit nehmen muss?|bigeyes|bigeyes?  Wüsste eh nicht wie ich die Shetland bei Bft 3-5 paddeln sollte.



Die Paddel ( zwei Stück) gehören zu dem Kram, den du in Binnengewässern brauchst.
Das was ich schrieb war absolutes Minimum. 
Es schadet allerdings nicht ein wenig mehr an Rettungs, Sicherheit, Nautischer und sonstiger Ausrüstung an Bord zu haben. 
Also den Radarreflektor nicht gleich abschrauben.

Das die Waschpo im Belt nicht kontrolliert halte ich für ein Gerücht. Auf solche Tipps sollte man sich besser nicht verlassen.
Und wo wir grad dabei sind, im Sund Fahrwasser gilt eine Geschwindigkeits Begrenzung. Die wird schon mal gern gecheckt........Wenn du da zügig durch willst, dann bitte außerhalb der Tonnen.


----------



## moin moin (27. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*

vergiss nicht das Ösfass, wenn schlagartig mal 30 Liter Wasser ins Boot kommen, weisst Du was ich meine. Nach 10-20 solcher Wellen, beginnt dir Innenausstattung zu schwimmen ;-) 
Der "Holzmotor" (Paddel) kann Dich wenigstens in Richtung zur Welle halten, falls der Treibanker (auch eine Empfehlung) nicht vorhanden ist. 


Btw. ich finde es begrüssenswert, wie Du Dich VORHER informierst, ist leider nicht üblich.


----------



## friggler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*

Wenn Du alleine fährst...
Soweit Ich weiss ist nur die "ordnungsgemäße Beleuchtung" die sich nach Grösse und Geschwindigkeit richtet Vorschrift sowie benötigte Tagzeichen (z.B. Ankerball wenn man ankert). Ich habe auch schon gehört bei Kontrollen das ein Ankerball Pflicht ist wenn man nur einen Anker mitführt-eine Unterlage dazu kenne Ich aber auch nicht.
Das bedeutet wie DetlefB schon sagte für die kleinste Klasse mindestens eine Taschenlampe oder ein weisses Licht. Über 3,68Kw natürlich auch Papiere...
Das gilt auch für Binnen soweit Ich mich erinnere nur als Mindestanforderung. 
Wenn Du @DetlefB eine Vorschrift kennst dass auf Binnengewässern zusätzliche Dinge wie Paddel PFLICHT sind würde mich die Quelle interessieren. Ich habe bislang nur "dringend empfohlen" gelesen damit man z.B. im Notfall die Schifffahrtstrasse räumen kann.
Wenn Du nicht alleine fährst bist Du mW. für die Sicherheit der Mitfahrer verantwortlich und musst für jeden Mitfahrer mindestens eine Sicherheitsweste parat haben.

Auf diese empfohlen Gegenstände würde Ich selbst auf dem kleisten Schlauchboot nie verzichten:
Sicherheitswesten
Paddel
Anker
Erste Hilfe Kasten (Motorrad)
Ausreichend Leinen (Anker und Schleppleine mindestens)
Schöpfgefäss
Notsignale
Wasserdicht und schwimmend verpacktes Handy
Reserve Benzin min. die Menge dass Ich bei direkter Fahrt damit das Ufer erreichen kann.
Min. 2 Leuchten + min 1 Satz Reservebatterien
Werkzeug (10,12,13mm Maulschlüssel, Schraubendreher Kreuz/Schlitz, Mini WaPuZange und eine Spitzzange sowie einen Kerzensteckschlüssel. Damit bekomme meine Aussenborder komplett zerlegt. Ausserdem Ersatzzündkerze und Scherstifte und Ersatzsicherungen sowie eine Tube Sekundenkleber und ein paar Kabelbinder, 1m 1,5 mm² Kabel, ein Glutpunkt-Feuerzeug ein kleines Stück Lötzinn und ein Tuch. Das passt alles in eine kleine Brotdose)
Notverpflegung (min. 1 Wasserflasche und eingeschweisste Kekse/Müsliriegel öä.)
Einweg Regenponchos

Für ein "normales" Boot kämen dazu:
Feuerlöscher
Kompass
Kartenmaterial
GPS
 Fernglas
Lenzpumpe
Radarreflektor
Drucklufthorn

Ob die WaschPo davon irgendetwas sehen möchte ist mir recht egal. Ohne og. gehe Ich nicht aufs Wasser und verzichte eher auf eine zweite Angelrute. 

Allerdings wurden wir auch schon kontrolliert...da wir nur mit dem Schlauchboot unterwegs waren Papiere (nur Angelschein da FS-Freier 5PS) und Beleuchtung (mitgeführte Handleuchte).

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*

Puhh, Andreas. Das ist ja ne schöne Liste. Ich werde mal sehen was ich davon nicht an Bord habe. Die Paddel werde ich aufs Boot legen. Dann bleibt nur noch die frage ob mein Fischereischein (mit Passbild, Blau) aussreicht.


----------



## frank76kiel (31. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*

Hallo! Was ich persönlich als sehr wichtig ansehe (natürlich neben der notwendigen Sicherheitsausrüstung, denn die Ostsee ist kein Kinderspielplatz und kann schon in kurzer Zeit sehr rauh werden), ist eine Seekarte (auch für Sperrgebiete), Kompass und ein GPS-Gerät (evtl. Handgerät). Ich selbst bin Segler auf der Ostsee und habe es schon öfter erlebt, dass fast innerhalb von Sekunden dickster Seenebel aufzieht. Dann kann das Land 100m entfernt gewesen sein, aber man verliert dann sehr schnell die Orientierung und eh man sich versieht, ist man auf hoher See. Schaden kann natürlich auch ein Handfunkgerät nicht, allerdings ist dann ein Funkzeugnis mitzuführen. Viel Spaß wünscht Frank


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*



friggler schrieb:


> ....
> Das bedeutet wie DetlefB schon sagte für die kleinste Klasse mindestens eine Taschenlampe oder ein weisses Licht. Über 3,68Kw natürlich auch Papiere...
> ......
> Gruss
> Andreas



Wie ? 

|kopfkrat

Papiere für `ne Lampe mit mehr als 3,68 KW ??? :q:q:q:q

:m




@Andreas
Sorry,der musste sein,ich weiss natürlich,dass du Motoren mit mehr als 3,68 KW meinst


Uli


----------



## raubangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*



frank76kiel schrieb:


> ...
> Schaden kann natürlich auch ein Handfunkgerät nicht, allerdings ist dann ein Funkzeugnis mitzuführen.
> ...


 
Ich habe so ein Handfunkgerät OHNE stolzer Besitzer eines Funkzeugnisses zu sein.
Man muss ja nicht mit dem Gerät rumwedeln....
Und im Notfall darf man alle Mittel einsetzen.
Das ist rechtlich sauber.


----------



## MFT Sutje (31. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*

@Raubangler,
ist schon Richtig das du im Notfall alle dir zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel benutzen darfst,ist rechtlich nichts gegen einzuwenden,aber wenn du mal in eine Kontrolle geraten solltest,wo die WaschPo auch mal in die Schublade oder Backkiste schaut,bist du fällig!
Ich weiß nicht welche Strafe dann erhoben werden kann oder wird,aber das erfrage ich nochmal bei einem Bekannten,der hatte schon mal das Vergnügen einer sauberen Kontrolle.


----------



## detlefb (31. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*



> Ich habe so ein Handfunkgerät OHNE stolzer Besitzer eines Funkzeugnisses zu sein..... Das ist rechtlich sauber.



Stimmt, zumindest bis zum 30.9.07 23:59 dann ist die Übergangsfrist endgültig vorbei.
Danach wird die Waschpo nicht nur verwarnen, sondern wohl kassieren.


----------



## raubangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*



detlefb schrieb:


> Stimmt, zumindest bis zum 30.9.07 23:59 dann ist die Übergangsfrist endgültig vorbei.
> Danach wird die Waschpo nicht nur verwarnen, sondern wohl kassieren.


 
Der Besitz von diesen Handfunkgeräten ist doch nicht verboten!
Nur die normale Nutzung ohne Funkzeugnis.

Diese Übergangsfrist gilt doch nur für fest montierte Geräte?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*



detlefb schrieb:


> Stimmt, zumindest bis zum 30.9.07 23:59 dann ist die Übergangsfrist endgültig vorbei.
> Danach wird die Waschpo nicht nur verwarnen, sondern wohl kassieren.



Nö, m.E. nach kassiert die Waschpo höchstens bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten.... da liegt aber dann eine Straftat vor.- Oder hat sich das auch geändert ???


Uli


----------



## detlefb (31. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*

#c nach meinen Kenntnisstand ist es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

@ raubangler, für vorhandene Geräte. Nachdem was ich gehört dürfen nicht mal ausgebaute Geräte an Bord sein. Ala GEZ

Aber in dem Fall habe ich nicht vom Baum der Weisheit genascht.


----------



## raubangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*

Na wie auch immer,
die Wahrscheinlichkeit mit so einer Handquetsche erwischt zu werden, ist verschwindend gering.

Dieses minimale Restrisiko rechtfertigt es nicht, ohne so ein Sicherheitsmittel loszufahren. 

Zumal diese Dinger fast nichts mehr kosten. Liegen fast alle unter 300€.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Must have Ausrüstung auf der Ostsee*

3.68kw wurde bei mir kontrolliert ob der motor für das boot eingetragen war.ansonsten wurde alles sehr gut beschrieben.anscheinend alles harte ostseefraeks.cu


----------

